# Announcement | Eamon's OO COLL



## Eamon (Jan 4, 2021)

hi, in this thread, i will post my OO coll sheet, you can also comment on the sheet if you have a better alg i didnt put on. i just did this in my free time and i hope you enjoy this sheet!


OO COLL Sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1M6xhHKw-fRq0fz9H9JtlGwlCpKq2vqmkIJqqco0BTSI/edit#gid=0

also, my own zbll sheet is coming "sune"

cya


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 4, 2021)

Awesome!! The stardard COLL algs are in general pretty trash, which is why I avoided learning COLL. But this sheet might motivate me to learn it!

edit: except sune/antisune


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2021)

For Pi5, I really prefer (U') R U R' U F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R
and reverse for H3.

U4: r' D' F r U r' F2 r U r' D r


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 4, 2021)

R' F R B' R' F' R B for L5; its my standard alg for OLL


----------



## Eamon (Jan 4, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> For Pi5, I really prefer (U') R U R' U F' R U2' R' U2 R' F R
> and reverse for H3.
> 
> U4: r' D' F r U r' F2 r U r' D r


ok, i will put those in note


----------

